# Bbq Lava Rock



## fishcrazy (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey everybody,

Is it safe to put unused bbq lava rocks in the Aquarium? Has anyone tried it?

thanks


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

i use to make biological filter with bbq rock never had any problem with it just make shur u clean it properly


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Please take a look at the journal below. During the development of the tank I noticed that BBA grow up only on lava rocks. I used lava rocks and substrate in another tank and the same thing happened there also. BBA seems to like these rocks.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/11231-volcanic-rocks-with-java.html


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I was searching for some info on lava rock. I bought three large lava rocks at ~40lbs each and busted one of them up to get the pieces I needed. I went this route because I thought barbeque lava rocks were chemically coated...


----------

